# Pearson Triton Vs. Alberg 30



## kai34

hello,
im most likely a year or two away from owning my first boat. i am planning on the most circunavigation and the least the med or carribean for a year. depending how confident i am in the boat/my skills/money available. i plan on living on the boat during the summer months and working on it in the winter. so the two boats that have really drawn my interest is the Pearson Triton and the Alberg 30 because of thier construction, blue water capabilities, single-handing capabilities, and classic lines. Also because they are both on the small size for bluewater boats so the cost of owning should theoretically less. Now to my question. if it was you, would you either spend the 20-25k on a good Alberg 30 and make 5k of changes or buy a 10-15k on a decent Pearson Triton and put 15k into the boat?. would the added space that the 2 feet gives you make a huge difference? I have would like to spend at most 30k so i can maximum the amount of time i can spend offshore. 
-kai


----------



## TSOJOURNER

You would not go wrong either way. Go with the Alberg, you'll enjoy the extra room.


----------



## mstern

Without addressing which boat is "best" or even if it is appropriate for you or your intended use: when you are talking real blue water cruising, all other things being equal, the bigger the boat, the "better". More room for stores, fuel, water, living space, etc. That being said, I think you are almost always better off buying the boat that is closest to sail away conditition for your intended use. Btw, I absolutely love both of your choices; they are classic Alberg designs. But beware, neither was desinged or built for the open ocean; also any one you find will likely be 40 plus years old. This means that unless you luck out and find a model that already has been upgraded and modified, your new boat will need significant work to be made ocean-ready. 

fwiw, I have never sailed on an Alberg 30, but I have heard that they have control issues sailing downwind. Not what you want when thinking of tradewind sailing across the Carribean or Atlantic.


----------



## rocinante33

$25K seems like a lot for a 30+ year old boat. It should be pristine and ready to go far for that much. With that budget, you may be able to add an Ericson to your list. The Ericson 30 is a direct descendant of the Alberg 30. You may find a 29-32 in that range.

good sailing


----------



## RXBOT

*What years ?*

I'm assuming your referring to the full keel Triton, I beleive the last year it was made was 1967. The Alberg was first made in 1962, I don't know when it was last produced. There is a thread here somewhere that discusses LOA-LWL (overhangs) with a lot of comments by Jeff H. I would read it before buying one these boats for serious offshore cruising. However if your heart is set on one I hope you find a good one. The thread is in sailboat design forum.


----------



## sailingdog

I'd go with the Alberg... but if you can find a Southern Cross 28 or 31 it might be a better choice, since they're far newer than the Alberg or Triton IIRC.


----------



## sailingfool

I'm not too sure that I would consider either of these boats too bluewater..not that they are likely to fall apart in heavy seas, but that they would be uncomfortable and miserable at sea. Both have very little freeboard, poor handling and little space below. I vividly remember sailing a Triton back across Buzzards Bay in a bit of a breeze off the beam, very active steering with armloads of weather helm. After those two hours, both arms were sore for a week.
Not to diminish the joy of a dream, but buy yourself a Tartan 30 and go in comparative style and comfort.


----------



## nolatom

Triton. Get a survey first. Pretty spartan, but will take it if you can.
Both are Carl Alberg-designed boats. Both will keep you safe if you sail safe.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I am not very familiar with the Alberg 30. However, I am fairly familiar with the Pearson Triton and highly recommend it. May I direct you to the site Atom Voyages | Voyaging Around the World on the Sailboat Atom with James and Mei, if you have not already. This gentleman has completed two circumnavigations with his Triton. They are very seaworthy boats however I would recommend you install a stays'l if the boat does not have one already.

-Spencer


----------



## JimsCAL

I personally wouldn't want to go offshore in either boat. While both are solid boats, my limit would be something 35+ feet, preferably 40+. Your prices seem high for both boats. These are 40 year old boats! I would think either should be available for $10K or less. A very good friend sold his Triton a few years back for $5,500. Figure on spending at least $10K or more to get them up to snuff. Did you consider an Alberg 35? Same pedigree, but closer to the size I would consider a minimum for going offshore.


----------



## kai34

dog-
thanks for the idea ill have to look into the southern cross 28 and 30. i assume the 30 would be more desireable.

VA-
yeah i have read that blog. thats what got me very interested in the Triton. The boat just looked so rugged and still has the classic lines. 

CAL-
well if i could get either boat that cheap i could put 15-20 to restore it to its former glory. is the Alberg 35 easily single handed?

-kai


----------



## sailingdog

Kai-

They didn't make a SC 30, but a 28, 31, 35, 37.


----------



## kai34

SDog-
Wow i just looked at some picuters of a sc28 and a sc31. They look like very solid bluewater boats. The SC28 looks like it would be in my price range, unless i found a SC31 cheaper. How does the SC28 compair to the Triton and the Alberg30 is size, capabilities, storage space, water tanks?
-kai


----------



## johnshasteen

JimsCAL said:


> I personally wouldn't want to go offshore in either boat. While both are solid boats, my limit would be something 35+ feet, preferably 40+. Your prices seem high for both boats. These are 40 year old boats! I would think either should be available for $10K or less. A very good friend sold his Triton a few years back for $5,500. Figure on spending at least $10K or more to get them up to snuff. Did you consider an Alberg 35? Same pedigree, but closer to the size I would consider a minimum for going offshore.


Strong boats of any size that you like are the right boats to take offshore. Paloma (Bristol 29.9) has been on the Galveston to Vera Cruz and Galveston to Isla Mujeres races (1300 miles round trip each) and has weathered two Force 10 storms in the Gulf of Mexico one for 48 hours and the most recent in March of this year for 36 hours of (according to Coast Guard New Orleans) winds gusting over 60 and 28-30 foot seas. From 50 years of sailing, I assure you, we would have been no better off in a larger boat. Remember, Tanya Ebby (sp?) went around the world in a 26 foot boat.


----------



## sailingdog

Tania Aebi. the boat, Varuna, was a Contessa 26.

dude, you need better weather planning



johnshasteen said:


> Strong boats of any size that you like are the right boats to take offshore. Paloma (Bristol 29.9) has been on the Galveston to Vera Cruz and Galveston to Isla Mujeres races (1300 miles round trip each) and has weathered two Force 10 storms in the Gulf of Mexico one for 48 hours and the most recent in March of this year for 36 hours of (according to Coast Guard New Orleans) winds gusting over 60 and 28-30 foot seas. From 50 years of sailing, I assure you, we would have been no better off in a larger boat. Remember, Tanya Ebby (sp?) went around the world in a 26 foot boat.


----------



## sailingdog

The SC28 is a bit smaller than an Alberg 30 and fairly comparable to the Triton in terms of size. As for capabilities, all three are fairly capable boats, the limiting factor generally being the captain and crew. Many of the Southern Crosses were factory built, owner finished, so their interior plans can vary quite a bit, as can the stowage and tankage. It depends on which particular Southern Cross you're looking at. Two more possible boat swould be the Albin Vega or the Albin Cumulus.



kai34 said:


> SDog-
> Wow i just looked at some picuters of a sc28 and a sc31. They look like very solid bluewater boats. The SC28 looks like it would be in my price range, unless i found a SC31 cheaper. How does the SC28 compair to the Triton and the Alberg30 is size, capabilities, storage space, water tanks?
> -kai


----------



## sailingfool

kai34 said:


> SDog-
> Wow i just looked at some picuters of a sc28 and a sc31. They *look like* very solid bluewater boats. ....


I get a kick out of the look like comments, that reflect a perception that pointy ends, high cutaways, short rigs and dysfunctional sailplans are in some way bluewater characteristics...perhaps the subconscious thought is that they aren't good for much else, so they must be good for bluewater.

The PO of my boat related to me that he sailed on a number of other boats before making his bluewater decision. One boat he remembered most vividly was a week on a Westsail 32...the vivid memory was that with the bluff bows, high weight and short rig, the boat could not sail to weather in rough water. Not to dim the dream but looks can be deceiving.


----------



## johnshasteen

sailingdog said:


> Tania Aebi. the boat, Varuna, was a Contessa 26. dude, you need better weather planning


Hey, I wish we did have - the first storm about 15 years ago we were 300 miles into the Galveston to Vera Cruz race when we learned of the fast moving storm and the closest land was back the 300 miles to Galveston which would have been heading directly into the storm - turned out we couldn't outrun in in the 350 miles between us and Vera Cruz. In the storm last March we were about 70 miles from the nearest land when we got the Coast Guard warning, the nearest land would have only taken us into the ICW - which could have been worse - so we tried to run Easterly and get onto the edge of the storm - didn't make it - had to run before the storm and ended up about 185 miles south of our rumb line. I've weathered bigger storms in the Atlantic back in the 60's aboard my dad's old Hinckley B40, but not as bad, because those storms weren't driven by cold fronts, those gales were were driven by lows.


----------



## eherlihy

To give you a better idea of what would be involved in your quest, check out Pearson Triton #381 Glissando | Restoring, Maintaining, and Cruising a Plastic Classic on the Coast of Maine

Good luck!

Ed


----------



## cardiacpaul

And while what tanya did was amazing, daddy flew over 3000 miles with new sails, again with engine parts, she went over 3 months without lights or power, (or some such silliness).. what I'm saying is it wasn't all sunshine lollipops and rainbows...


----------



## sailingdog

Yes, and much of that was due to her inability to fix a diesel engine and her somewhat inept mechanical and electrical skills.



cardiacpaul said:


> And while what tanya did was amazing, daddy flew over 3000 miles with new sails, again with engine parts, she went over 3 months without lights or power, (or some such silliness).. what I'm saying is it wasn't all sunshine lollipops and rainbows...


----------



## johnshasteen

sailingdog said:


> Yes, and much of that was due to her inability to fix a diesel engine and her somewhat inept mechanical and electrical skills.


Point being though, the 26 foot Contessa did well,despite the lack of skills of young Tanya.


----------



## sailingdog

Very true.


johnshasteen said:


> Point being though, the 26 foot Contessa did well,despite the lack of skills of young Tanya.


----------



## RXBOT

*sail area -disp.*

If the OP is interested in sailing ability.

Trident 16.76

Alberg 30 15.21

SD's boats

Southern Cross 28 16.01
31 13.96

According to that the Trident wins. If the OP likes Pearsons and would. accept a fin keel. The widely available Pearson 30 might be good choice.

17.41 and also only 5 feet difference between LOA and LWL


----------



## kai34

does anyone think that the triton could be rigged with a double head sail? i was reading up about the benefits of a double head sail setup for offshore sailing in light winds and heavy. just a thought.
-kai


----------



## Delirious

*Pearson Triton*

Yes, the Triton can be rigged with a double headsail . . . but the advantages won't outweigh the effort. The exception would be the Triton yawl and a short storm jib on an inner forestay for very strong winds flying jib & jigger. Flying a double headsail to windward wouldn't gain you much; but downwind in light airs it might.

I'm recently divested of a 2000 Catalina 34 that I consider a coastal sailer at best. My wife and I are currently looking at a 1960 Pearson Triton yawl that I would daresay is much more a bluewater boat. This is a $3,000 boat that will likely require another $25,000 to bring it back to proper shape. Nasty, but what current 28 foot boat can be had for $28 with the pedigree of the Triton?

IMHO it's a redoubtable two-person long-range cruiser. Check out Daniel Spurr's "Upgrading the Cruising Sailboat" (much about his Triton - from the editor of Practical Sailor) and Google Jim Baldwin (two circumnavigations in a Triton named "Atom"). There's a lot to be said for renovating or reconditioning a Triton.

The Alberg 30 is 5% more boat in every dimension, but almost identical in every ratio.

Charlie P.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

As someone who loves his Triton I would say Alberg 30. That extra 6 inches of beam and slightly more freeboard make a big difference as far as interior volume. Once you get a chance to compare you will know what I mean. In most other respects the boats are identical. I personally think the Triton is slightly more beautiful and I like the look of the 7/8ths rig. And yes, you can rig them for double headsails. Might be more efort than they are worth though.

More importantly though, 'fixing up' a boat to go cruising can quickly get out of control. Having fallen into the big rebuildling project myself, my advice is to buy the best boat that is ready to go now that you can afford. Fixing up boats is like tap dancing over quicksand. You can find yourself up to your neck in trouble all too quickly. I love rebuilding boats. But it isn't the best way of getting underway quickly.

As far as choice of blue water cruisers, you can't argue that it can't be done. They have done it many many times. On the other hand, I believe Carl Alberg would be horrified to learn that his family weekenders/ coastal cruisers were being exemplified for blue water passages. That isn't what they were designed for. If these are all you can afford and you have to do it (and I can understand this), then yes, the boats will get the job done. They are far from my ideal choices though. Limited comfort under certain conditions (while excelling in others) limited interior volume and simple old age, are all factors that would make me question these boats for long ocean passages.

-Britton
Triton #680


----------



## byterbit

*Circumnavigation in an Alberg 30*

Circumnavigation in an alberg 30:

http://www.sailingsalsa.com/


----------



## Cruiser2B

this is an older thread(i'll post anyway) and the topic of older Albergs come up all the time. Some like them, some have nothing but bad things to say. i love my alberg 30. This boat has proven herself time and time again as a well rounded boat the will get me you where you want to go. Is the alberg or the Trition perfect? No, but they are a solid platform for building a solid offshore cruiser. They are small inside but they are very comfortable and cozy. 
These particular boats allow many to get into a solid cruiser for a reasonable price(my case). Does my 40 yr old boat need work? yes, but i can modify and refit my boat as i want and as I can afford it. I dont think you can go wrong with any alberg design. they arent the fastest but they are comfortable and very seaworthy.

Good Luck


----------



## Clarity2

Agree Triton is pretty small for extended cruising. Had one some years back & loved it, but the galley left a lot to be desired even along-shore cruising. Can't quite imagine trying to cook anything in a seaway.


----------



## USAsailor

check this project out if you are interested in an Alberg 30, talk about a major project!

ww.indiegogo.com/projects/breathing-new-life-into-an-old-ship/x/2301246


----------



## copacabana

Man, I just can't understand why anyone would take on a project like this indiegogo guy. That boat is dead and gone. Why put that many hours into a project to revive a boat that can be bought in good shape for peanuts? Oh well, everyone has their own cross to bear. 

I think the principle "quality" of the Alberg 30 and Triton 28 is the price. If you can manage to live on a such a small boat, both offer a very inexpensive and simple platform for cruising. If the budget is a bit bigger, I think there are many better options in the 30-36 foot range that are more suited to cruising.


----------

